# b6/unisom combo for MS and cosleeping?



## Octobermama (May 1, 2002)

Hi! My midwife said one option for managing morning sickness is 50 mg of B6 in the morning and 1/2 a unisom tablet and B6 at night. How sleepy will this make me and is it OK to cosleep with my 2 and 4 year olds? I am not that sick yet but I want a solid plan if it gets bad. I don't want to trade the safety of my kids for feeling better during the day, kwim? Anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I wouldn't co-sleep after taking a sleeping pill (Unisom) at all. I wouldn't feel safe myself.


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

morning! i took b-6 for fluid retention and morning sickness while preg and had no problems with that, but i didn't take anything but calcium to help with sleep. i agree with the op about not feeling to confident about cosleeping any nights you had to take something to sleep as it might knock you out a bit too hard. but if the kids still want to be in bed, they really aren't that little, could they sleep on dad's side possibly? or on a mattress on the floor?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I took that (it is called diclectin in one pill here in Canada.) I was on four a day. They never made me sleepy, and we coslept fine. Neither my midwife nor my pharmacist were concerned.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

i took 1/2 pill of unisom morning and night and didn't have sleepiness issues (other than normal pg sleepiness of course LOL). we coslept fine.


----------



## Octobermama (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I was feeling a little queasy all morning and decided to exercise and I feel great now. Maybe it won't get unbearable and I won't have to take anything. Just to clarify, the unisom was like the poster from Canada was talking about, part of a regimen that used to be a prescription pill taken for morning sickness, not as a sleep aid. I have never really taken a sleeping pill so I didn't know if 1/2 a pill is enough to make one tired or not. I think if I have to take it I'll take it during the day first or like someone mentioned, have them sleep with dad or some other arrangement away from me. I am curious though, yogachick79, did B6 alone help you with morning sickness? maybe I could just take that without the unisom part. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Octobermama- some women do have luck with just B6, so you might want to try that first. I tried the B6 alone first, and it didn't help, but the combo pill did. It keeps me out of the hospital.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

How does Unisom help with morning sickness? How odd. Also odd that a sleeping pill wouldn't induce sleepiness!

I'd never be able to do that...I've taken sleeping pills before, and just one causes me to sleep ALL night, no waking up, stuck in nightmares that I can't wake from...it's torture for me.

I've heard good things about acupuncture for nausea, have you tried that?


----------



## Octobermama (May 1, 2002)

I have no idea how unisom works or B6 for that matter (for morning sickness I mean). I also wonder who figured out that the combo seems to work for MS? I agree, odd. I just know that I have two young children to care for and if morning sickness gets bad like it did during my last 2 pregnancies I am going to have to do something so I can be their mother, not a blob on the couch or over the toilet!! Acupuncture is something I can look into. It would have no co-sleeping risk, which will make me feel loads better. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

I took unisom for pregnancy nausea (1/2 a tab) and it helped quite a bit, it did make me a little sleepy but nothing I couldn't deal with, didn't interfere with my ability to go to work or do daily activities, and was lot better than feeling nauseous.

I have taken one half to one whole tablet just about every night since she was born, and we co-sleep. I am a light sleeper and even with the unisom I wake easily at every sound and every movement she makes. I never felt it made me sleep so soundly that I could possibly roll over on her or otherwise endanger her. I never woke up in a position I hadn't fallen asleep in. She is 16 mths now.

I think it depends on how you respond to the Unisom, and whether you are a deep sleeper who moves around in your sleep or a light sleeper. Our DD has always had sleep issues so for me to get enough sleep I need to be able to sleep when she is sleeping, and to try to fall asleep quickly when she does. The unisom helps that, somewhat (doesn't always work though and I'm not willing to take anything stronger).


----------



## Octobermama (May 1, 2002)

I really appreciate hearing everyone's experiences!


----------



## SunnyDay (Aug 10, 2004)

The 50mg of B6 2x a day worked great for me!! I couldn't believe it....
Michelle


----------



## Octobermama (May 1, 2002)

This is so encouraging! I bought some B-6 yesterday and took one last night and one this morning. Those of you that found relief with just B-6, how long did it take to kick in?


----------

